# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  выход в инет через Пользователя

## aleXXXandro

Насколько действительно, оправдано выход в интернет, через учётную запись Пользователь... чтобы типа интернет-вирусы не смогли бы заразить систему полностью...ведь при создании уч.записи Пользователь, требуют создать ещё одну уч.запись "внешнего" Администратора, при этом встроенная уч.запись Администратора, установленная при установке Windows "испаряется из поля зрения и действия", а влияние остается... некоторые документы, и некоторые настройки в Панели управления требуют встроенную уч.запись Администратора с паролем (по умолчанию), которого я не знаю... 

:slow:  :slow:  :slow:

....вообщем кто, что по этому вопросу, чего знает....

----------

